# Bitte Quests eintragen, wenn sie erledigt sind



## Myronn (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 

bitte tragt die Quests auch nur in die DB ein, wenn ihr sie absolviert habt. Während ihr eine Quest macht, ändern sich die Texte in dr Chronik und wir sind vor einige Zeit schon darüber einig geworden, dass wir die Quests nur nach Abschluss aus der Chronik eintragen. Siehe auch diesen Thread hier: 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=11072

Viele Grüße
Myronn


----------

